# Solved: No Connection on the Hyper-V OS



## plschley (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello,
I have an HP Portland ML350 Server with MS 2008 R2 64Bit installed. Im having trouble with internet connection on my Hyper V OS and Im hoping someone can help me. This is my setting and maybe you can see my mistake. All configurations are on the 4TCP/IPv4 Intern Protocol.

After installing Hyper V, I opened Virtual Network Manager and added a new External Virtual Network (Virtual Network Manager> Actions Panel > External> Add). In the Virtual Network Manger setup page, under New Virtual Network I named the new NIC EVN8-12. Under Connection Type, I chose External and from the pull down menu, added in the only NIC listed. 

From the Host machine, I can see the new NIC EVN8-12 as well as the original Host's Local Area Connection. I looked at the properties of NIC EVN8-12 and everything is checked as installed except the Microsoft Virtual Network Switch Protocol as it should be. I looked at the properties of the NIC on the Host machine and the only thing selected is Microsoft Virtual Network Switch Protocol and HP Network Configuration Utilities, again as it should be. 

The EVN8-12 has a static IP of 192.168.1.10, the original NIC configuration to the Host machine. All other information like the subnet, the gateway and DNS is also to the original configuration to the Host machines NIC. I can connect to the Internet as well as all network drives on the Host. 

On the VM OS, Im not able to connect to the internet. I show a yellow tag on the network connection indicating no connection. Is there a configuration different then Obtain an IP Address Automatically that I should be using on the VM operating system? Is this because I only have one NIC on the Host that I have no connection on the VM's OS? 

The other NIC on the Host is used for Intergraded Lights Out. This server is a secondary domain controller as well. I wondering if having a VM on this machine is a bad idea because it does have active directory installed on it. I know Microsoft Best Practices doesnt like it. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

One NIC is enough for VM. Try to manually enter IP information and DNS addresses on VM. See if you can ping your gateway, DNS and your host machine from VM.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Does the Device manager of the Host see the NIC?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

the one thing i found out messing with Hyper V is that for some NIC cards, you have to 
disable any/all Rx Tx options in the card properties and it will magically come to life and connect.
example shown in screenshot:


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Or you can remove the NIC from the client and add it back in.


----------

